# Separate Image Into Two Layers



## asdf (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm a beginner at editing and I discovered this forum; I am hoping I can get some help.

I have an image that I would like to separate into two layers so that part of the image is one layer and the rest of the image is the second layer.

I tried Fluid Mask, which seems to be a pretty good tool, and was able to isolate the part of the image that I would like to have as the first layer.  Where I am stuck is that I would like to invert that selection so that everything else is set as the second layer.  What I have right now is my selection as the first layer and the entire image as my second layer.

I hope that is a pretty clear explanation; any help would be appreciated.


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm guessing it's an actual selection (marching ants lines)? If it is, use the marquee tool, right click, select invert selection.


----------



## asdf (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry I'm not sure what you mean.

It's a group photo and I want the first layer to have the first row of people and the second layer to the rest of the rows of people.


----------



## Peano (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe if you showed what you're doing, rather than trying to just describe it.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't used fluid mask. Actually I hadn't heard of it up until now. But if you already have a selection on what you want to as your background, to invert it, just hit command+shift+I (or control if it's not a mac). That should invert it, then hit command+c, make a new layer, and hit command+v.


----------



## jscott1974 (Nov 18, 2009)

hey I was on the same stage 8 years back. You can start it with Corel Draw or Adobe Photo Shop, CS2, CS3 or CS4. It is fun...


----------

